
 Why blogs are turning into newspapers and Quora is the future of journalism - atularora
http://eliasbizannes.com/blog/2010/12/why-blogs-are-turning-into-newspapers-and-quora-is-the-future-of-journalism/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Liakobiz+%28Elias+Bizannes+%2F+blog%29
======
TomOfTTB
There are two issues I see here.

The first is the quality of answers to "normal guy" questions (e.g. questions
anyone could answer). The problem here is answer sites are only as good as how
they scale. As has been pointed out several times in the comments of various
Quora posts Yahoo Answers wasn't a overrun with Spam on day one. So Quora's
future is heavily reliant on how it survives once it does go mainstream.

The second issue is the celebrity questions and the "Democratization of Source
Material". The problem with his theory is he forgets source information
becomes more valuable the more relevant it is. So while Steve Case answering
how much all those AOL CDs cost might be interesting it's not going to draw
major traffic like Natalie Portman talking about her pregnancy for the first
time. News that draws traffic is valuable and celebrities trade it for things
of value (favorable coverage, money, etc...) This is true of almost all source
material Quora could generate and that's why I don't see it taking on major
news agencies anytime soon.

I'm not saying Quora isn't a nice web site or that it can't be successful.
Just that it's being over hyped.

